# Replacement: G scale / MTH Replacement DC Dual Shaft Can Motor Needed



## Matison (12 mo ago)

I have a G Scale MTH 3 axle motor block. The motor is dead. I took it out to test, and nothing moves or hums when power is added. When I shake the motor, it sounds like one of those rain sticks (lots of rattles). Unfortunately, I am having trouble disassembling the motor to see if it can be fixed. I also cannot find a direct replacement online. 

One option that may work is a USA R22-13, but I can’t find any specs on that motor, and do not know if it will fit.

The dead MTH motor is approx 52 mm long; 30 mm diameter; Dual shaft: diameter is approx 3.2 mm; 
Numbers on motor: 1040021. 
Does anyone have MTH motor/parts to sell? If not, any advice?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bet bet is probably to pick up something like this MABUCHI RS-545SH-3055 DC12V 18V 24V 15000RPM High Speed Dual Shaft Motor and get someone to pull the worms off that motor and put them onto the new motor. You could check with Frank Timko for moving the worm gears.


----------



## Matison (12 mo ago)

Getting one of those motors turned out to be more involved than I thought. Most sellers that I checked with were out of stock, but I finally found one in China. Hopefully that slow boat will arrive before Spring.


----------

